# Anime recommendation.



## test84 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,
I've seen 85 episodes of BLEACH, 35episodes of BLOOD+, BLOOD: The vampire movie, Ninja Scroll movie, and some 1 episode of various ones.



what do u suggest?


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 11, 2007)

Try Death Note and Monster


----------



## Skye07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X) is cool too, Star Ocean EX too (especially if you played The Second Story)


----------



## test84 (Dec 11, 2007)

By "Monster", do u mean monster rancher?

EDIT:
what do u think about One Piece?


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 11, 2007)

No..
This one
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_(manga)


----------



## unr (Dec 11, 2007)

Elfen Lied and GANTZ. 
These two and Death Note are my favourites.


----------



## MrKuenning (Dec 11, 2007)

I was curious about the same thing.  I watched tenjou tenge and I got 24 eps into it, only to find out they didnt make any more.. It made me SOO MAD.   I thought it was very very well done, and would recomend it except for the abrupt ending.

But I was curious about what I should try next.  Is Bleach good?


----------



## test84 (Dec 11, 2007)

dont steal my topic!


----------



## unr (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Is Bleach good?


It's DBZ on steroids.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 11, 2007)

@ test84 
One Piece is also good but not for me

@MrKuenning
Bleach is excellent.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Hi,
> I've seen *85 episodes of BLEACH*, 35episodes of BLOOD+, BLOOD: The vampire movie, Ninja Scroll movie, and some 1 episode of various ones.
> 
> 
> ...


well bloody devote all your time into getting up to date first! then think about other anime. Bleach has got to be the best anime series ever(after NGE).


Then after your up to date go watch NGE(Neon Genesis Evangelion), FMA(Full Metal Alchemist) and i've heard good things about cowboy bebop so give that a shot.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 11, 2007)

Full Metal Alchemist is great. The first anime i have ever watched apart from the western favourites when i was younger of Yu-Gi-Oh, Pokemon and DBZ. I am usually not that fond of Anime but FMA just blew me away.


----------



## avant1277 (Dec 11, 2007)

second the recommendations of Death note and Monster - those are absolutely essential.

If you like Monster then get Master Keaton too - by the same writer.

I'd also recommend:

Sallaryman Kintaro
Nodame Cantabile
Initial D
Bartender
Maison Ikkuku
Lupin III
Azumanga Daioh
Yakitate Japan
Hikaru No Go
Space Adventure Cobra
Escaflowne

there's so many more I've forgotten too, a good site for anime reviews is animenfo.com 

tonight I'll be finishing Hungry Hear Wild Striker, which I've really enjoyed.


----------



## Kamakazie (Dec 11, 2007)

Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni.


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> I was curious about the same thing.Â I watched tenjou tenge and I got 24 eps into it, only to find out they didnt make any more.. It made me SOO MAD.Â  I thought it was very very well done, and would recomend it except for the abrupt ending.
> 
> Well, watch the OVAs (there are 2 i think) and you could watch the movie (no new material there though, it's basically a summary of the series).
> Then if you still want more, read the manga. (But you're probably more interested anime than manga.. am i right?
> ...


I disagree. they are all good, but not best ever. Evangelion is great, but not as special as many like to think.

I'd recommend
BECK,
GTO,
Berserk

nothing else is rolling off my mind right now though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 11, 2007)

I highly recommend One Piece and Cowboy Bebop.

Evangelion is good.. but there's lots of better stuff out there.. same goes for Bleach.


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 11, 2007)

-Akagi
-Ultimate survivor Kaiji
-One piece (this is a must see... bear with the few first episodes it gets MUCH better)
-Initial D (all stages)
-Hajimmne no Ippo
-Baki the grappler
-Cromartie High School (short 10 minutes epîsodes BUT SOOOOOOO FRIGGIN hilarious)

I cant think of more but will come back when I figure out more.


----------



## roadbusta (Dec 11, 2007)

I also recommend Death note and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 11, 2007)

Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Appleseed (Old & new)
Pat Labor - (All of em)
Fist of the North Star - Movie & Series
Ninja Scroll - Movie & Series
Perfect Blue
Macross Plus
Macross Zero
Robotech The Macross Saga
Shadow Skill (awesome)
Ghost in the Shell (All of em)
Blood
Evangelion (All of em)
Beserk
Trigun
Hellsing & Hellsing Ultimate
Devil May Cry (This is coming to USA next year and theres a special edition of DMC4 that contains the anime series also. Fansubs on torrents etc.)
Cowboy Bebop
X (1996) (awesome)
Akira
Street Fighter Alpha
FFVII: The Last Order
Animatrix
The Chronicles of Riddick: Dark Fury
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Ulysses 31

[-Edit-]
Only just started to watch Death Note, I like it so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[-Edit2-]
How could I forget Z.O.E!  From the game Zone of the Enders by Hideo Kojima, this anime is great.


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> -Akagi
> -Ultimate survivor Kaiji
> -One piece (this is a must see... bear with the few first episodes it gets MUCH better)
> *-Initial D (all stages)
> ...



good calls, although i think cromartie wore off after a while, and initial d can be a bit cheezy at times.

the others i havent really watched.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 11, 2007)

I recommend dokuro chan


----------



## akoxo (Dec 11, 2007)

Katekyoo Hitman Reborn!!  full metal alchemist deathnote   should be enough lol


----------



## test84 (Dec 11, 2007)

there are tons of recommendations, what to do?!


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(akoxo @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Katekyoo Hitman Reborn!!Â full metal alchemist deathnoteÂ  should be enough lol
> 
> 
> I would recomend Reborn manga.. but not the anime.. too much changes and cuts :/
> ...



Flip a coin!


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 11, 2007)

Depends. Wat type of Anime do u like?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 11, 2007)

If you like Death Note you should check out Code Geass which is also excellent.
You should have a look at this list as well. Anime needs at least 40 reviews to get on the list, which is kinda tough.. This also means that you probably won't find much of the newer anime (2006/7) but that also means you won't find stuff that's been overly hyped and forgotten.


----------



## Ranuto (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd recommend Bleach, Naruto and One Piece


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 11, 2007)

School Rumble
Tsubasa Chronicles


----------



## nephdj (Dec 11, 2007)

If your into mature mecha:

Detonator Orgun (sub) 1-3 ova's
Teknoman (dub) 1-40 eps

Just dont get teknoman 2, horrid series :/ nowonder why it was cancelled like 12eps in


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 11, 2007)

Beat Angel Esca.... oh wait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DeathNote for sure.
Naruto if your into it.
Neon Genesis Evangelion.
Full Metal Alchemist.
Hellsing.

Just to name a few.


----------



## MrKuenning (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Dec 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was curious about the same thing.  I watched tenjou tenge and I got 24 eps into it, only to find out they didnt make any more.. It made me SOO MAD.   I thought it was very very well done, and would recomend it except for the abrupt ending.
> ...




Yeah I saw the OVA's, they made it worse, they actualy started the next part of the story and left you hanging even more.
I tried reading book 48 (think that picks up where it left off) but it wasnt the same, and I quickly got anoyed.  ARG, why would the just stop making them?

Sorry for "stealing your topic" I was trying to contribute too.  

I will have to try Bleach.  The name had turned me off, but I really like DBZ so I will have to give it a try.

*EDIT: Is there an english version of Bleach?  Or is it only subbed?*


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2007)

there are no fandubs of it, but I believe is has been officially dubbed (as it has been liscenced).

however i don't know if anyone rips those dubbed dvds.


----------



## Rulza (Dec 11, 2007)

BECK!
If you like music you must see it.


----------



## hanman (Dec 11, 2007)

nobody's mentioned *Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann*.  the best anime i've seen in many years.  crazy action and humor, and only 27 eps.  i normally don't care for mecha anime, but this one breaks the mold.


----------



## r3l4x (Dec 11, 2007)

Shakugan no Shana
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu (The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi)
Fate Stay Night
Vandread (1st and 2nd stage)
Heroic Age
Genshiken
Ergo Proxy

All good series imo


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah... It is difficult to find the official US versions of anime online. Aside from Pokemon at least.

"Release groups" for lack of a better term, tend not to be interested much in dubs.


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 11, 2007)

*SHOUNEN* (_i.e. same genre as Bleach, Naruto, et cetera_)
- ???? (Busou Renkin)
- ??????? (Prince of Tennis)

*SUSPENSE/THRILLER*
- ????? (Death Note)
- ????? (Monster)

*MECHA*
- ?????????? (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann)
- ?????? ???????? (Code Geass: Lelouche of the Rebellion)
- ????? (GaoGaiGar)
- G???? (G Gundam)

*RANDOM* (_quite literally_)
- ???????? (The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)
- ????? (Lucky?Star)
- ???? ???? (Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei)


----------



## apb407 (Dec 12, 2007)

i would reccomend

One Piece-the new dub is amazing.
Death Note-awsome
Air Gear-pretty fun i like it
Elfen Lied-It is good but it has a lot of nudity, and alot of gore and violence
FLCL-its hit and miss with people i like it.

Edit: Bleach also for one of the above posters is dubbed and the dub is actually good.


----------



## OSW (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(SilentJi @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> *SHOUNEN* (_i.e. same genre as Bleach, Naruto, et cetera_)
> - ???? (Busou Renkin)
> - ??????? (Prince of Tennis)
> 
> ...



Prince of tennis is awesome, but maybe some of the fillers would fit in the random category


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 12, 2007)

A lot of the others mentioned are great, but one I like that I didn't see mentioned is Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (and the second season, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai). It's an awesome murder-mystery about an eternally repeating June 1983 (think Groundhog Day).


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't doubt that you will have fun watching Dragon Ball Z, Bleach, Naruto, Bleach and other anime like that; but if you really want to see some great stories (complemented with quite a lot of violence, that's how I like my anime), I would recommend Berserk, Ergo Proxy and Gantz. Especially Gantz has a great story, so much so that I now want to read the manga to see what happens next. Oh, and Elfen Lied too! Now that's some amazing piece of work!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 12, 2008)

Hummm... I'll just place some random name of animes I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Elfen Lied, DeathNote, Mushishi, Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu, Naruto, Naruto: Shippuuden, JoJo no Kimiyou na Bouken, Hagane no Renkinjutsushi, Shinseiki Evangelion and Great Teacher Onizuka.

I've seen a lot more, but can't remember right now. Though, these I named are pretty good.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

As someone in the thread said, it depends on what Genre you like. I personally don't like the shounen shows like the Dragon Balll shows, or naruto and such. I'm into comedies. And I find that the older anime comedies are better than the current ones. Also, I only watch subbed anime since it is always (or at least usually) better than their dubbed counter parts (Kirby being the prime example)Shows I recommend are...

Kero Kero Chime. (not to be confused with Keroro Gunsou)
Goldfish Warning
Otogi Juushi Akazukin (not to be confused with Akazukin Cha Cha)
Azumanga Daioh
Sensei no Ojikan
Cromartie High School. (though it really does go downhill after a while, and the first bunch of episodes don't make as much sense if you haven't read the manga)

Mahoujin Guru Guru
Ichigo Mashimaro
Binchou-tan (boring, but still entertaining, and the most amazing anime graphically and musically) 
Bomberman Jetterz
Hoshi no Kaabii (Kirby of the Stars) but only the subbed version, since the dubbed destroys it. (and the dubbed isn't shown anymore)

There are probably others that I really liked, but I can't think of them off the top of my head. The ones I suggest the most are Kero Kero Chime and Mahoujin Guru Guru. They will totally crack you up.


----------



## Magus19 (Jan 12, 2008)

Shounen(Action and epicness but simple):
1-Bleach
2-One Piece(if you want to watch more than 300 episodes but it's good)
3-Naruto(I know people hate it because of the narutards but it's a really good anime.
4-Dragonball(the original), I don't know if it fits the shounen category but DB is better than DBZ, of course once you watched DB you'll want to see DBZ.
5- History`s Strongest Disciple Kenichi (I hope they will do a second season of it.)

Random/Slice of Life
1- Lucky Star (watch it or you'll regret it...)
2- Minami-ke (It's pretty new but awesome, a new version of the show just sarted I hope it's as good, but I don't like the characters new look)
3-Azumanga Daioh (It's pretty random and cute, it's funny too)
4-Genshiken 1&2 (Slice of life show about a group of otakus, each with a "specialisation")

Bleh I have trouble finding categories for all the animes I watched so that's it for now. I also recommend Death Note, Juuousei, Great Teacher Onizuka(With Shonan Junai Gumi, it's prequel), Welcome to the NHK and Excel Saga.

What I recommend you to do is take the title of the anime you might be interrested in and then search it on anidb.net so you will have a description of it and info like the number of episodes, groups that subs/subbed it,  it'll be easier to find them after. Most of the time you can even click on the Group name and then you have it's website and download it from there. I started watching anime like you, asking GBAtemp, and now I downloaded so much stuff I don't even have the time to watch it all, haha.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> *EDIT: Is there an english version of Bleach?Â Or is it only subbed?*



Dubbed versions suck.  Compared to the Japanese anyways.  The voice actors just don't sound the same.

My list:
Bleach (duh, ava and sig)
Naruto, haven't seen any episodes but seems funny as hell
Death Note, my friends seem to like it, only seen one episode, dubbed.  Gonna start that soon.
One Piece, friends also like that one
Initial D, drifting cars, also none seen

I only watch Bleach, but the other anime's above are said to be good.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastic children, a great series, don't let the voice acting put you off, it has a great story, it's all about spirituality reincarnation and karma, i think it may be a bit too serious for you young ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blood the last vampire, mindless violence with swords 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great cgi animation, it's very short but is good.

vampire hunter D 1 & 2

devilman

3x3 eyes

this is all underrated stuff not the usual over hyped stuff like naruto and dragon ball z lol

edit: oh and ninja scroll uncut and the series, how could i forget that?


----------



## Ub3rSlug (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm watching Eureka 7 and Samurai Champloo right now. Both really good series.


----------



## test84 (Jan 12, 2008)

luring on fillers of BLEACH, duhhh, they r not gonna end xD


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 12, 2008)

Please save dub vs. sub for another thread. I'm just sick of it already being mentioned.

I'd recommend Revolutionary Girl Utena and Outlaw Star.


----------



## eonwe217 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just one word Azumanga daioh(well actually two) i just lol'd every time .
Nge oavs, those are pretty good
and a bit of old school ranma 1/2(that anime made my childhood specially the happosai moments XD)


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 13, 2008)

The Melancholy Of Haruhi Suzumiya








 woo


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 13, 2008)

Monster
Gankutsuou
Le Chevalier d'Eon
Mononoke

G Gundam
GaoGaiGar
Gurren Lagann

Akagi
Kaiji


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 13, 2008)

Fate/Stay Night is one of the better animes I have watched recently


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> Fate/Stay Night is one of the better animes I have watched recently


At this point, I'd say just wait for the game patch. UBW is almost done.

Type-MOON games>Type-MOON anime so hard, it's not even funny.


----------



## awesomer (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my top 3 of all animes:
3.Digimon - first season
2.Gurren Lagann - whole thing
1.Pokemon - first season


----------



## VividBlack (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't think I saw anyone mention this series...

*Desert Punk*

Excellent series, damn good dub, short... a bit... er... mature, though. In a rather immature manner. Lots of dirty humor.

I agree with all the people saying TTGL, a great watch. I'd also have to suggest Hellsing Ultimate. The TV series was all right, the OVAs are great, though, and follow the manga more faithfully, I hear.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

golden booooooooooooooooooooooy


----------



## Westside (Jan 14, 2008)

Slam dunk.  One of the greatest classics out there.  You don't even have to like basketball or even sports.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 14, 2008)

Bleach died after the soul society arc, its getting worse and worse now. 

Gankutsuou
Gunslinger Girls 
Kimi ga Nozomu Ein
Black Lagoon 
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 
Peace Maker Kurogane (don't watch if you hate series that don't end) 
Moyashimon
Claymore
Fate/stay Night 
Shingestutan Tsukihime/ Tsukihime Lunar Legend 
FLCL 
School Rumble
Oh! Edo Rocket
I"S pure
Hunter X Hunter 
Lucky star
Ouran High School Host Club
Gantz
Noir 
12 Kingdoms 
Full Metal Panic
Prince of Tennis
Initial D
Air Gear
Suzuka

Depends on what you like really, there is a thorough selection there though.


----------



## OSW (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> Slam dunk.Â One of the greatest classics out there.Â You don't even have to like basketball or even sports.



I've only watched a few episodes, but i read the whole manga and it was incredibly brilliant, so i suspect I'd probably agree with your opinion.

A more recent sports anime - Over Drive isn't too bad (it's not epic like slam dunk, but it's reasonable fun)

what else...

Goshuushou-sama Ninomiya-kun was pretty good, a mix of light heated comedy and drama, with a bit of ecchi


----------



## iffy525 (Jan 14, 2008)

Speed Grapher.  *No, it's not about graphing lines.
FLCL
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Hellsing


----------



## warbird (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not really a big fan of anime. I think almost everything out there sucks hard (but thats my opinion), but theres still a few ones I've enjoied:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banner_of_the_Stars
Sekai no Senki/banner of the stars series is excellent if you enjoy space operas/SF. I'm currently reading the novel, and I can recommend that one too, if you read japanese. I don't think theres an english translation out (there is one fan translation out there though. I know that the guy who did the translation was trying to get publishing rights in the US, but I dont know if he got it.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Ryvius
Infinite Ryvius is another high quality SF series, that just sucks you in. As this is SF, you may or may not like it depending on your taste(hmm... captain obvious...)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexy_Commando...#33;_Masaru-san
Sexy command is crazy funny if you like the type of humour they use. Theres not many of these so called "funny shows" that I enjoy (like FLCL which so many are(or were) raving about... I managed to look through 2 eps, and I just found it bad... very bad.) its not a very long show, 48 episodes at about 7 to 10 minutes each. but they are very entertaining. The manga is a bit longer, and I can also recommend that.

If you have relatively good japanese comprehension skills, I also want to reccommend a comedian group of 2, called Ramens (?????). Do a youtube search for ???? which is a series they made. Personally I enjoyed the one about chopsticks and the one about sushi a lot. but all of them are gems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 14, 2008)

Gurren Lagann (epic explosions blamblam)
Code Geass (great story)
Death Note (intense!)
Fate/Stay night (romance/action)


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 14, 2008)

I just bought a Cowboy Bebop Remix 1 and 2 on DVD, it's great.


----------



## vinnick (Jan 14, 2008)

I super second whoever said Code Geass. Great story, just bad character design. (lots of clone from other show)

Some kind of anime list:

Adventure:
Kiddy Grade http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...nime.php?id=891
Scrapped Princess http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2083
Last Exile http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2294
Kino no Tabi http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=1965
Fullmetal Alchemist http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2960

Drama:
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=6704
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2570
Air http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2480
Saiunkoku Monogatari http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=6200
Shakugan no Shana http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=5943
Death Note http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=6592
Toward the Terra http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=7510
Ouran High School Host Club http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=6122
Hikaru no Go http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...nime.php?id=912
NANA http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=6115
sola http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=7481

Comedy:
Lucky Star http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=7222
Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=7767

BRAIN TWISTING AND ZOMG DIE:
School Days http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=7815

and totally self-promotion for own group:
Chou Mashin Eiyuuden Wataru http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=1172





There are more but... can't remember... and ya, I totally love making anime list... XD;;


----------



## ganons (Jan 15, 2008)

Although its not really an anime watch AVATAR
trust me you wont be dissapointed. The story is excellent and develops as it goes


----------



## rest0re (Jan 15, 2008)

Animu sux


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 15, 2008)

the best anime to watch is the ones where this girl is in trouble and this weak nerd guy comes and says" dont worry i will save you bitch" and he tries but the boss guy is really hard so then he screams really hard and in anime if you scream really hard you get stronger and he beats the bad guy and gets a new girlfriend 


oh wait thats all anime


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> the best anime to watch is the ones where this girl is in trouble and this weak nerd guy comes and says" dont worry i will save you bitch" and he tries but the boss guy is really hard so then he screams really hard and in anime if you scream really hard you get stronger and he beats the bad guy and gets a new girlfriend
> 
> 
> oh wait thats all anime



Only the anime everyone knows about; the Shonen Jump kind, like Bleach and Naruto, is like that. There's really some great anime out there with excellent stories. 

On-topic: Currently watching Death Note and the story is great so far.


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 15, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 
if you like sport-based anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like it alot if you ask me


----------



## moozxy (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Deadmon @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> Gurren Lagann (epic explosions blamblam)
> 
> +1
> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann is EPIC.
> ...



-1
It's like some dumb soap opera >_>


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jan 15, 2008)

one piece    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hikaru no go ;_;


----------



## vinnick (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(vinnick @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Kimi ga Nozomu Eien http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2570
> ...



IT'S NOT! *bites you* XDDD

Oh well... XD Anime is not for everyone and not all series are for everyone.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2008)

It would be an insult if I don't recommend One Piece. The first few episodes are pretty corny, but it gets better around the Arlong Arc. (Don't watch the dubs.. Period)

Death Note
Cowboy Bepop
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

Those are some good ones too.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Naruto
Gundam Wing
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Ghost in the Shell
Akira


----------



## Issac (Jan 17, 2008)

Best anime I've ever watched (several ones):
Saikano, 13 episodes, really really sweet and sad and awesome
Spiral, it's fun, kind of exciting.... 26 episodes (or 25 don't remember).
Cromartie High School, like 10 minute episodes, 25 of them.. best. anime. ever! (and it MOVES! (those who've seen it know what i mean.. haha))


----------



## HyoImowano (Mar 20, 2008)

I can second Cromartie High and Saikano, Serial Experiments Lain is another great one.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 20, 2008)

I used to be a hardcore anime fan. I'm glad I dropped out of it though, but back then I used to love:

Full Metal Panic (all three seasons - second season is just pure comedy, it's actually funny too)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Scrapped Princess

The'yre both unrelated. Some people get the mixed up, make sure you don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would recommend Death Note as well.. but I recommend reading the Death Note manga instead since it's much better in my opinion. No fillers and it hooks me on more than it did compared to the anime.

Edit: I just noticed the guy above me bumped the topic that's 2 months old. lols. My bad.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 20, 2008)

the one that has like .. you know. it was story about some guy who fights bad guys and fail. then he screams and rocks start to flow and then he got powers and then he like do some kickass and he will win.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 20, 2008)

I has watched only about 60 anime series, but here's my recommendation.

1. Tengen toppa gurren lagann. (WHO DO YOU THINK I AM?!)

2. Code Geass (Death note with Mechas)

3. Higurashi no naku koro ni (One of the biggest mindfucks in history.)

4. Higurashi no naku koro ni kai (sequel to the higurashi naku koro ni, but answers the major problems.)

5. Seto no hanayome (The first few eps aren't very funny, but it gets very funny after ep 4. If you think the last ep of Gurren lagann was epic, then watch the last ep of this.)

6. School rumble (Funny romance comedy. Not as funny as seto no hanayome, but still has its own charms.)

7.Kino no tabi (Great series. I have the first 9 books in Korean. It's based off a light novel.)

8. Gundam 00 (The newest, but I shed manly tears in ep 23. It's the first Gundam to have HD, and the first to have a non-fictional background.)

9. Azumanga daioh (It does everything Lucky Star didn't do)

10. Seirei no moribito (The one of the most budgeted anime of 2007. Made by the company that made ghost in the shell)

11. Sola (The script writer is the writer of Air, Canon, and Clannad.)

12. Fullmetal alchemist (The anime that convinced me that anime wasn't full of Naruto, Inuyasha, and Bleach. It WAS the first anime I liked in 4 years.)

13. Death note ( The first ep just starts off with the background and all, but the second ep blew me away. Don't watch the dubs. You'll thank me.)

14. Sayonara zetsoubo sensei (I spelled it wrong, but anyways, it's really funny. )

15. Cromartie High (Incredibly short, but incredibly funny. It also has Freddy mercury in it, so WATCH IT!)

P.S I prefer not to watch mainstream shounen series, since they usually end up SUCKING. Fullmetal and Death note were the exceptions.


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 20, 2008)

K' I've decided on

Code Geass
Evangelion
Serial Experiments Lain

I will look over this thread once again once I'm done with those. Thanks!


----------

